

Ask HN: What is the average salary for an iOS Developer at a UK startup? - jobthorwaway

I&#x27;m posted this using a throwaway account but I&#x27;ve been an active HN member for several years. I&#x27;ve been an iOS developer for several years and although I wouldn&#x27;t describe myself as a &#x27;rockstar programmer&#x27; I&#x27;m competent and a quick learner.<p>I&#x27;m considering job opportunities (I&#x27;ve worked freelance until now) and I am trying to work out the average salary an iOS developer should expect working at a small but fast growing startup in the UK.<p>Can anyone help? I know it&#x27;s only one thing I should be considering but I&#x27;ve no idea what a &#x27;fair&#x27; salary offer is.<p>tl;dr What is the average iOS developer salary at a startup in the UK?
======
BukhariH
From what I've heard and seen: £60,000 and above is a decent salary if you're
a mid tier developer in London.

Working at a start up should also mean you get some equity in the company but
that depends on how early stage they are.

~~~
chipz
How much is the living cost there?

~~~
notahacker
Depends - to a vastly greater degree than most cities - on the lifestyle you
want to lead. It's possible for a fairly frugal person to live in London in a
shared house on <£10k per annum, but on the other hand you'd need that £60k
before tax for your family to feel anything like middle class.

------
jamesjguthrie
Central Scotland seems to be around 25-30k.

